# Balrogs



## Ingo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Bolrogs*

Could someone give me as much information as posible on bolrogs and on the wepons that elfs use and that orcs use?


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jun 19, 2002)

Go to http://www.glyphweb.com/arda/ It's a Tolkien encyclopedia. Just click on what you want to look at and you'll get all kinds of information.


----------



## Thorin (Jun 19, 2002)

Balrogs are also called Valaruka. They were Maia spirits that were enslaved by Morgoth (Melkor, one of the Valar) and made to be hideous, fearful and powerful....They served none but Morgoth and were the most feared and evil spirits of Morgoth. Their weapons were a whip with many thongs and a sword. However, fear was their greatest weapon. Fire enveloped them and they were around 14 feet tall....


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 20, 2002)

The term _Valarauka_ means lit. 'power-demon'.
_Balrog_ means the same, only in Sindarin. 

Valarauka = singular. One Balrog.
Valaraukar = plural. Many balrogs. 
Geddit?!


----------



## Kit Baggins (Jun 20, 2002)

Many balrogs  ? WHERE?!?

*flees*

OK, so that was totally off-topic. But I had to say it  .

~Kit


----------



## Cian (Jun 21, 2002)

The attested examples for the singular are _Valarauko_ to date [and _*rauko_ (Sindarin raug, -rog, as in Balrog) "demon"]. 

The plural is likewise attested as _Valaraukar_ however, as noted


----------

